# Sailfish Madness 2012



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome Merv.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Sooo Jelious, Ver nice fish


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

What a fish Merv! Top effort. How long was the actual fight?


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.

On average, it will take about 30-40 minutes to land a SailFish on a PE2 setup. 

We landed many more sailfishes during the event. Although I have posted some of the pictures here in another thread, I thought it will be more relevant to re-post them here.

Hope you like it.


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Part 2.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks more like a means of propulsion than a mode of fishing.
Simply great stuff.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! that is out of control! Awesome :shock:


----------

